# Blaine,WA area riding?



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

My wife and I are staying at a friend's house in Blaine in a couple of weeks and are wondering if anyone can suggest some low traffic rides in the area? I might take my fixed gear and drive up to the Burnaby 'drome if they are offering a beginner class then. I've ridden/raced Alpenrose and have heard Burnaby is a whole 'nother level.

My wife's just getting back into riding and is progressing pretty fast. She rode 20 miles with a friend the other day! Probably not interested in long climbs with her at this point.
That'll come.

Thanks for any help,
hrv
formerly Solsticeman; b4 that,hrv


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

*Artist Point*

on Mt. Baker is a great ride and a great climb (just so long as it is not raining or snowing). Don't know how many miles from Blaine, to Glacier where the climb starts, but you basically skirt the border until you start the climb. Breathtaking and very scenic.


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion! Like I said, my wife isn't up to doing long climbs, and after spending all summer windsurfing rather than riding, neither am I , really. But, it looks like a great place for a drive/hike. 

Thanks again,
hrv


----------

